# what age to draw Social Security



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I turned 58 yesterday.

2 more years and I will start getting my Military retirement.

My question is at what age should I look at taking social security

SSA online says;

Your benefit will be about:
At age 62 $1,625 a month 
At age 64 $1,897 a Month
At age 65 $2,079 a Month
At age 67 $2,429 a month

I am on the fence between early & longer versus later & higher

If I draw at 64 versus 67 I get $600 less but bring in $68,000 for those three years (64,65,66)

I am not waiting to 70

looking for opinions and thoughts

my mom died at 49 from ovarian cancer my dad is still alive (78) and healthy


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm 65 and am waiting 2 more years.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

It is all just a matter of how long you think you might live. Generally it is best to wait at least some, in case you live a long time. I'm splitting the difference and plan on retiring at my full retirement retirement age, which for me is 66 & 4 months. Like you, I'm not waiting to 70.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I turned 58 yesterday.
> 
> 2 more years and I will start getting my Military retirement.
> 
> ...


Outside of my general ideas about the SSA system, I would be inclined to take it earlier than later. You don't know what the future holds, and unless you need the money immediately to live, you could definitely grow it, via investing, to greater amounts than they are ever going to pay you. Anytime you can have money in your hands and not in the hands of the government, it is a win.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm 65 and am waiting 2 more years.


Why????


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm still viably working and it's more money.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

At 64 1/2 I'm looking at when I am going to start pulling. Some of the decision is as stated earlier get it now before it is completely bankrupt. The other part is....will the small university I work for (IT .. NOT faculty) survive another year.

Enrollment looks OK now, but they are cash strapped like a lot of other businesses. If the gooberment locks everyone do2n again how many butts will we keep and how many drop out.

Youngest son graduates after this semester so no longer have to keep working here for the staff benefits (tuition free education!).

So I am looking at 65 and 4 or going to 66 and 4, unless the decision is made for me if they close the doors.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My understanding is that the system is set up to pay you the exact same total amount of money over your actuarial lifetime. Smaller payments over a longer time, or bigger payments over a shorter time. Theoretically both total amounts should be the same. Personally, I qualified for both SS and Railroad Retirement. Took SS at full retirement age (66) and took RR 14 months later at 67 and 2 months. That 8% annual bump in delayed retirement benefits really adds up.

It all depends on you and your situation. Look at all your income and determine if you can live on the reduced benefit of an early retirement. I got nailed hard in a nasty divorce in my mid-fifties so an early retirement was out of the question for me. If you have no debt and a good pension and investment income stream, go for it early. I remember while working at my first real job, a guy was retiring after a long long hard career. He came in and spent the morning filling out forms and checking out. Naturally he was excited. He went to the parking lot and died in his car. The poor bastard never even made it off the property much less enjoy his first check.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> My understanding is that the system is set up to pay you the exact same total amount of money over your actuarial lifetime. Smaller payments over a longer time, or bigger payments over a shorter time. Theoretically both total amounts should be the same. Personally, I qualified for both SS and Railroad Retirement. Took SS at full retirement age (66) and took RR 14 months later at 67 and 2 months. That 8% annual bump in delayed retirement benefits really adds up.
> 
> It all depends on you and your situation. Look at all your income and determine if you can live on the reduced benefit of an early retirement. I got nailed hard in a nasty divorce in my mid-fifties so an early retirement was out of the question for me. If you have no debt and a good pension and investment income stream, go for it early. I remember while working at my first real job, a guy was retiring after a long long hard career. He came in and spent the morning filling out forms and checking out. Naturally he was excited. He went to the parking lot and died in his car. The poor bastard never even made it off the property much less enjoy his first check.


That last story is what has me thinking hard about retiring early. I think about that type of scenario a lot!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> My understanding is that the system is set up to pay you the exact same total amount of money over your actuarial lifetime. Smaller payments over a longer time, or bigger payments over a shorter time. Theoretically both total amounts should be the same. Personally, I qualified for both SS and Railroad Retirement. Took SS at full retirement age (66) and took RR 14 months later at 67 and 2 months. That 8% annual bump in delayed retirement benefits really adds up.
> 
> It all depends on you and your situation. Look at all your income and determine if you can live on the reduced benefit of an early retirement. I got nailed hard in a nasty divorce in my mid-fifties so an early retirement was out of the question for me. If you have no debt and a good pension and investment income stream, go for it early. I remember while working at my first real job, a guy was retiring after a long long hard career. He came in and spent the morning filling out forms and checking out. Naturally he was excited. He went to the parking lot and died in his car. The poor bastard never even made it off the property much less enjoy his first check.


My father decided he would keep working past 65 for the extra money, each year he explained how much he would get when done.

He continued right until age 70, enjoyed 6 months of retirement then died.

He spent 48 years in the same place, was superintendent when he left.

I started collecting at 65, been at it for 14 years now.

I don't know how, but ex gets $650 a month off of mine.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

62 
I want my money back!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> 62
> I want my money back!


Go loot a store, "reparations"!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Go loot a store, "reparations"!


Seems to be the popular thing to do these days.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wives (current an ex) can collect off of husbands. Their benefit is usually half the husband’s benefit. Usually, not always. If the wife was married multiple times, she gets to pick which husband’s benefits to claim. Obviously she goes for the biggest check. She can only claim off of one husband, no double dipping. And her claim has no effect on the husband’s benefit amount. And if I remember correctly, your current wife will still be able to do the same without any reductions because of the ex claim.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As mentioned, SS uses actuarial tables just like a life insurance agent.
They figure you will live to a set age, then calculate your benefit based on your 10 best years.

Retire before regular retirement age, payments are less.
The only way to “beat” SS is to live longer than they expect.

One thing to keep in mind, Medicare starts at age 65. Retire at 62 and you’ll have to buy health insurance on the open market.
The cost of Medicare is deducted from your monthly benefit, it was $108 now it is $134. Plus, you will need Medicare Supplemental which also comes out of your monthly benefit. BUT is is still cheaper than buying on the open market.

If you retire before 65 don’t forget to figure in the cost of health insurance.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Draw it as soon as you can
You will never make up the difference if you wait


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you plan to live for ever wait. If you look at it and don't see living to the limits of current mankind take it while you can. many have waited to get that last extra dollar only to die before the first check. One advantage of waiting to full retirement age is you can earn all you want if you go back to work with No penalty . Other wise if you don't wait and for what ever reason need or wish to return to work they take a lot of it from you.
If you don't need the cash now then it is an investment, maybe.
I am assuming you understand how Tricare standard and Tricare for life for in your case.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you retire early, and decide to go back to work to get extra money, you are penalized if you earn too much.
When I was contemplating retirement, for every dollar you made above $14,000 per year you forfieted 33%.

Unless you are retired military and have healthcare, retiring early will cost you BIG dollars for health insurance.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you retire early, and decide to go back to work to get extra money, you are penalized if you earn too much.
> When I was contemplating retirement, for every dollar you made above $14,000 per year you forfieted 33%.
> 
> Unless you are retired military and have healthcare, retiring early will cost you BIG dollars for health insurance.


Thats why mama keeps working 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you retire early, and decide to go back to work to get extra money, you are penalized if you earn too much.
> When I was contemplating retirement, for every dollar you made above $14,000 per year you forfieted 33%.
> 
> Unless you are retired military and have healthcare, retiring early will cost you BIG dollars for health insurance.


 Of course you are required to sign up for medicare . If you retire from military they automatically sign you up. They start you part B and deduct it at 65. You get notice a few months before turning 65. Tricare bills medicare you never see it.
The way I do it is I use the VA. No madder what the VA bills any insurance. They work with medicare and Tricare. I never see the bills. My wife Tricare picks up what ever Medicare does not.
I retired at 60 for everything. I have a few high risk activities , like motorcycles and off road ATV so At 62 I took the discount. I was sure I would never be returning to work or I would likely have waited. Each persons choice is different. I had never counted on SS so it was treat as some kind of bonus. Because I am covered under rail Road retirement Board it all works different for me and my wife. We do not deal with SS. RRB does it and they handle what ever SS funds we have coming along with the RR . Wife got a letter from SS when she filed stating her file was sent to rail Road Retirement board and they would be handling it.
Pissed my wife off at first , then she found out she got a nice cut that did not come out of mine funds. Now she is ok with with it.
Anyone that is retiring from military I strongly urge you to make sure you and your spouse understand TRICARE .


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm getting mine at age 62 years and 1 second! Like you I will draw a military reserve retirement at age 60 and half of a police pension at 55 (I did 13 years). Im going to take everything I can get and and enjoy what time I have left. I don't expect my 401k from my current job to survive the coming chaos. I am relying on mailbox money.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you retire early, and decide to go back to work to get extra money, you are penalized if you earn too much.
> When I was contemplating retirement, for every dollar you made above $14,000 per year you forfieted 33%.
> 
> Unless you are retired military and have healthcare, retiring early will cost you BIG dollars for health insurance.


Bridge accounts. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm another one who took SS when I turned 62. No regrets, that was 11 years ago. My friend decided to wait, he died 6 months before he turned 65. Chalk up another one for the government.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I waited until 66 for several reasons. The first one being that's when I hit 10 years with the state and eligible to retire. The reasons that was important was first and foremost, my insurance supplemental is completely paid for although I do have to pay for part B. The second reason was my state retirement. I never held one job more than 5-6 years before I was working somewhere else so not much of a retirement fund for me but even that little bit helps.

Another reason is that once you hit 66, if you go back to work there is no penalty for working. And no, I haven't gone back to work yet.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I turned 58 yesterday.
> 
> 2 more years and I will start getting my Military retirement.
> 
> ...


Kind of depends on when you intend to retire and stop working. If you start drawing at 62 and you make more than a set limit (when I applied it was about $16,000) then for every two dollars over that limit you loose one dollar of social security.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I took mine at 62. Along with my Fed Employee pension and investment income it is plenty enough. Figured I would drop dead anyway if I didn't and not get anything. Already paid off to a large degree: spent almost a week in the I.C.U. about 9 months ago, and the bill came to $36K. Between Medicare and my private insurance coverage I kept from my Fed job I payed not one nickel.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Wives (current an ex) can collect off of husbands. Their benefit is usually half the husband's benefit. Usually, not always. If the wife was married multiple times, she gets to pick which husband's benefits to claim. Obviously she goes for the biggest check. She can only claim off of one husband, no double dipping. And her claim has no effect on the husband's benefit amount. And if I remember correctly, your current wife will still be able to do the same without any reductions because of the ex claim.


True, but you have to have been married 10 years or more.

Another thought here to consider.......any one of you that is currently married for more than 10 years and both of you have worked in the past and both of you are now drawing each of your benefits.....if you pass away, your wife MAY NOT get your benefit or widow's benefit. If your wife's own benefit is more than 70? or 73? % of your benefit, she only gets her own.....not yours. If her benefit is less than that, then she only gets your benefit but not both. Found this out the hard way last year after hubs passed away


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It's a critical question and good to think it thru. Lots of little details beyond your folks. I take after my mom physically and she passed at 60 of pancreatic cancer but I hope inside my dad is carried thru he made it to 85 the last 25 by himself.

So look at your retirement savings and needs and wants. Do you want to use it all up and take a higher social security later thus being dependent on the full faith and credit of AOC (sickly kidding). Or take it early and preserve your savings for later, and don't forget tax brackets. If you live in a state with income taxes where do they elevate. The Feds you can't avoid. If you have a great retirement they'll want their share. Learn how to minimize it by maximizing your IRA - Retirement savings withdraws and then putting what you can into a ROTH for later.



Maine-Marine said:


> I turned 58 yesterday.
> 
> 2 more years and I will start getting my Military retirement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> My understanding is that the system is set up to pay you the exact same total amount of money over your actuarial lifetime. Smaller payments over a longer time, or bigger payments over a shorter time. Theoretically both total amounts should be the same. Personally, I qualified for both SS and Railroad Retirement. Took SS at full retirement age (66) and took RR 14 months later at 67 and 2 months. That 8% annual bump in delayed retirement benefits really adds up.
> 
> It all depends on you and your situation. Look at all your income and determine if you can live on the reduced benefit of an early retirement. I got nailed hard in a nasty divorce in my mid-fifties so an early retirement was out of the question for me. If you have no debt and a good pension and investment income stream, go for it early. I remember while working at my first real job, a guy was retiring after a long long hard career. He came in and spent the morning filling out forms and checking out. Naturally he was excited. He went to the parking lot and died in his car. The poor bastard never even made it off the property much less enjoy his first check.


This!!!

It scares the hell out of me that I would die at my desk carrying one more brick for my owner. I will be 61 this December and at early retirement of 62 and 10 months I am done! That will be over 32 freakin years working for the same company and that's enough. Last thing I want is to be carried out of there feet first with a toe tag like the owner will.

I was thinking of going to 65 while my wife retired at 62 but her sudden passing forced me to reevaluate. This life can be short, very short. I want to enjoy and coast a bit with what time I have left. I have my 401K, money in savings, and I will have the house paid in the next month or two. My needs are covered and my wants are minimal at this point in my life. I will still wind up selling the house and downsizing but I will wait till after I retire in 2 years. I may or may not work part time but I wouldn't need to consider that till 65 or later, if at all. I will have plenty of options and plenty of places I can be when this world finally takes that final step into the abyss, I don't have to be at work when it happens.

No sir, I have been working at a job of one sort or another since I was about 9 and It's time I had at least a few years before I die that I didn't have to grind the axe for someone else's beach house.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The big problem with retirement at 62 is health care. Medicare doesn’t start till 65. BIG PROBLEM!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> The big problem with retirement at 62 is health care. Medicare doesn't start till 65. BIG PROBLEM!


Yep, I am looking into that now and doing the math. Otherwise, it would be no sweat.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I actually stopped working at 51 years old after a 27 year career at sea. I got a great buy out and was promised full benefits for life. I planned on working part time and just enjoying life. Shortly after cashing out, the union dumped all the retirees off the medical plans. Big problem! I couldn’t even get health insurance due to wifes pre-existing conditions. I had to return to the work force. Medical insurance is HUGE!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> The big problem with retirement at 62 is health care. Medicare doesn't start till 65. BIG PROBLEM!


My pension covers the insurance from age 55 to 65

38 years is plenty for me probably be 39 before I tie up the loose ends.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> The big problem with retirement at 62 is health care. Medicare doesn't start till 65. BIG PROBLEM!


This is what bridge accounts are for. If you plan ahead, you have options. This is what I was always taught. Money is not everything in life and will not buy happiness, but money does create options.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> 62
> I want my money back!


less than a month for me. :vs_cool:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> less than a month for me. :vs_cool:


I'm happy for ya BucketBack. You served over last 10 years hard labor taking care of your mom. Time for you to get some fishing and hunting in! I'm 1yr 2 at the very most behind ya.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Plus , I've been off work since March 24, so it seems like retirement already.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My regular retirement age was 66. In order to "save" SS, younger people will have later regular retirement ages.

At age 65, you are required by law to sign up for Medicare. It will cost you nothing until you actually retire, then the cost is deducted from your monthly SS benefit. At present, it is $134 per month. Every time SS recipients get a "cost of living adjustment" due to inflation, your Medicare cost rises as well. Usually, the government takes back what it just gave you.
When I went in to sign up, the guy who did my paperwork must have felt joy that he was about to help an honest taxpayer instead one of the others that the waiting room was full of. People in their 20's and 30's with nothing obviously wrong with them. Scamming the government? Probably.
He spent time with me, crunched numbers, and gave me some advice. In your "66th year" you are allowed to make up to $44,000 without penalty. At that time, I was making $42,000. He ran the numbers, and showed me that while retiring a little early my monthly benefit would drop by less than $100, I would come out way ahead by retiring at age 65 + 1 day and still working full time. Double dipping so to speak. So, that's what It did.
After regular retirement age you can work and make as much as you want without penalty.

i continued to collect SS and work full time until age 67 & 1/2, and would have stayed longer, if the warehouse I ran wasn't in the ghetto of the Murder Capital of Florida. I just got tired of driving an hour each way, from cattle country into the big city, and having to keep a 357 magnum in my lunch box at my desk.

Today, I still have to work if I want to have money for things like my annual 5th Infantry Division reunion. 100% of my SS goes into the house account, I get not one dime of that. I do get an old school pension of $250/month from the few years I worked at Georgia Pacific. But that barely buys gas for my pick up.
So, I work 3 days a week delivering auto parts to commercial accounts. It's an easy job, half the accounts are farms and ranches so I get to commune with nature, and it gets me out of the house. Not much more than minimum wage, a regular person could not live on that little, but it's all gravy for me.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> I turned 58 yesterday.
> 
> 2 more years and I will start getting my Military retirement.
> 
> ...


It's what ******* said "It is all just a matter of how long you think you might live."

I've done a little financial exercise and the 'sweet spot' seems to be age 75. If you die young, take the monies early. Live to 90, the numbers say take the cash later.









Mr. Spock and I say "Live long and prosper."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Time for you to get some fishing and hunting in! I'm 1yr 2 at the very most behind ya.


I grew up in a place that people PAID to come to to go fishing and hunting. My grandfather guided Ted Williams (baseball hall of famer) Fishing on the St. Croix river and I still own a house not much more then a stones throw from the river.

I want to fish and hunt and scuba dive and go to church and swim and picnic and have family dinners and sleep in late.......

here is a advertisement style video that has my grandfather in it from 1956 - Elmo Wright
they use to drive pulpwood down the river to the mill


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Subscribing...

Lots of good info here! I've got a while, "only" recently turning 60 - and getting into a plandemic on my birthday week! 
But...we still need to see a financial advisor to get all our 401K's put together.

Good info on the ex getting payments - that b*tch will be living off me until I die! Crap...End of 2021 is when my welfare payments to her stop. So sad...Oh well.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> This is what bridge accounts are for. If you plan ahead, you have options. This is what I was always taught. Money is not everything in life and will not buy happiness, but money does create options.


Quick summary on what a bridge account is?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I turned 58 yesterday.
> 
> 2 more years and I will start getting my Military retirement.
> 
> ...


62 caiuse a person could die before they wait out the big money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> Subscribing...
> 
> Lots of good info here! I've got a while, "only" recently turning 60 - and getting into a plandemic on my birthday week!
> But...we still need to see a financial advisor to get all our 401K's put together.
> ...


 60 is a good time to get the ducks in a row. Tax and estate planning ironed out in details. Knowing when an what you can expect to having coming in SS/Retirement accounts ect. What you may have invested on you own . Be very careful with advisors not all have your interest at heart. How some things you have on your mind may effect your income . Good luck if you ready for it it is great.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Quick summary on what a bridge account is?


It is basically an account (typically an brokerage account) that you have set up for the sole purpose of bridging (with the money) from retiring early to when you can start drawing your retirement funds, receive your pension, or more importantly to pay for healthcare until Medicare kicks in. Takes the worry out of making your decisions.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i supported a partially disabled wife, three horses, 50 chickens and 8 dogs on my paycheck alone.

Yes, I may be broke, but I'm happy. My wealth is not measured by cash money.
Money can not buy what I have.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i supported a partially disabled wife, three horses, 50 chickens and 8 dogs on my paycheck alone.
> 
> Yes, I may be broke, but I'm happy. My wealth is not measured by cash money.
> Money can not buy what I have.


And there it is really, at it's heart. I have lost the only thing on this planet that truly made me happy. Money is a poor replacement.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i supported a partially disabled wife, three horses, 50 chickens and 8 dogs on my paycheck alone.
> 
> Yes, I may be broke, but I'm happy. My wealth is not measured by cash money.
> Money can not buy what I have.


From my experience, the three horses probably cost you more in support than everything else on your list......:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In our long term plan a big item we wanted protected was the farm we purchased it 40 years ago from In laws . It was a second farm they had. I said that day it would not be an asset to sell later in life but stay with the next generation free and clear. Had we not planned that back then it may not have been possible. Planning is the key to what choices you make.
The best time to work on your retirement in about 20 years old. Real world many do not until later in life. Never to early and if your are late so what get with it.
Some that have other income sources draw SS early and invest that check rather than spend it all depends on needs.
You may live a long time after retirement. SS is a tool not the answer. In our case we budgeted riding the motorcycles in 80 years old. Each person will have their own must have and would likes as the make the move to retired. Be it riding, fish hunting what ever your passion. plan for it life does not end with a SS check.

When you look at these numbers. You can argue it many ways to some the extra money each moth will make a major effect on life to others not so much.

At age 62 $1,625 a month
At age 64 $1,897 a Month
At age 65 $2,079 a Month
At age 67 $2,429 a month


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> And there it is really, at it's heart. I have lost the only thing on this planet that truly made me happy. Money is a poor replacement.


I started to "like" this, but it makes me feel sad.
You are a good man.
I would be lost if something happened to my wife.
Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> From my experience, the three horses probably cost you more in support than everything else on your list......:tango_face_smile:


Amen to that. Hell I have to feed mine hay year round, even with pastures full of grass. Two of mine have a tendency to founder when they get too much grass, so we put them up in their paddock each evening.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Down to one horse, four dogs, and 18 chickens.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

We are at 3 dogs. A few chickens come next but don't need many. Neighbor has a passle of them. Get my eggs there at the moment. Working on a trade off to get some chicks from them. 

Then a hardy coop to keep the dogs out!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

The more I see of the different opinions and thoughts here i may shoot for 65 and a few months past as I can.

Did some cypherin today and, while I am not debt free, i think we can swing it. My wife is 7 years younger than me and she wants to keep working so we should be good.

Might as well collect it while I can!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I started to "like" this, but it makes me feel sad.
> You are a good man.
> I would be lost if something happened to my wife.
> Hang in there, my friend.


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am currently 52, retired and disabled Vet. I will take it as soon as I can. Why, after having a stent put in my LAD, 99% block at 52 in March, you never know. I really had no idea I was close to passing..


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

I started drawing at age 66 because I can make all the money I can without being penalized. That was 6 years ago and I’m still trucking. 

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

******* said:


> Amen to that. Hell I have to feed mine hay year round, even with pastures full of grass. Two of mine have a tendency to founder when they get too much grass, so we put them up in their paddock each evening.


 @******* That is why they call them "hayburners"


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> My father decided he would keep working past 65 for the extra money, each year he explained how much he would get when done.
> 
> He continued right until age 70, enjoyed 6 months of retirement then died.
> 
> ...


Because the current system is set up against men.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> And there it is really, at it's heart. I have lost the only thing on this planet that truly made me happy. Money is a poor replacement.


You're a good man. I'm sure God still has a purpose for you on this earth. I know that probably sounds hokey and cliche and all, but I do think so.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Retirement age and the soonest you can collect is different depending when you were born. So what works of someone may not work for another . If you were born 1943-1954 full retirement is 66 years old. after 1954 it goes up each year 2 months.
For those of use in stable long term marriage retirement planning is a two person approach. More options need to be looked at and worked to come up with the best plan. That is way a pro is advised and one that works for you not just looking to get their hands on your money.
When there are two involved you must look at what happens to each from of income if this one or that one dies first. How the right life insurance plan can save you more in the long run when dealing with 401 accounts . Tax planning is very important for many when it comes to retirement.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Annie said:


> Because the current system is set up against men.


The former spouse can collect from any spouse if married for more than ten years, and it doesnt affect the person you are taking from..
I guess if you marry 3 times, 10 years each, someone has figured out how to get 3 checks? Just kidding.. System is set up for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> I turned 58 yesterday.
> 
> 2 more years and I will start getting my Military retirement.
> 
> ...


I too just turned 58 and am thinking earlier versus later retirement. Both my parents are in there early 80's and doing well, my grand parents on my dads side was in there mid 80's when they passed. My wife died so I can draw 1/2 of hers at 59 1/2 from what ss told me 10 years ago when she passed. Her cancer broke us and our retirement funds. After starting over in my later 40's and getting myself out of debt, material things are not so important anymore. My family owns a farm with a house and that looks like a pretty good to retirement place for me. The question we all want answered is when is the right time?? Suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Better check that 59-1/2 business again. That doesn’t sound correct unless you got something highly unusual going on. 59-1/2 has to do with IRAs if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

There's no good answer. A lot depends on life expectancy. If the men in your family live a long time, you might want to defer. If not, take it as soon as you can. Another part of the puzzle is earnings from continuing to work. For most people, starting early vs. normal retirement age there's a breakeven point about age 76 or 77. If you live longer than that, you come out ahead by waiting until normal retirement age. If you don't think you will, you'll be better off taking it early.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> The former spouse can collect from any spouse if married for more than ten years, and it doesnt affect the person you are taking from..
> I guess if you marry 3 times, 10 years each, someone has figured out how to get 3 checks? Just kidding.. System is set up for the wrong reasons.


I don't understand. What do you mean it doesn't affect the person you're taking from?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Annie said:


> I don't understand. What do you mean it doesn't affect the person you're taking from?


If your former spouse gets money from being previously married and its 650 dollars a month, that 650 is not deducted from your money you can get once you start withdrawing Social Security.
https://www.investopedia.com/ask/an...man-collect-social-security-her-exhusband.asp


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> If your former spouse gets money from being previously married and its 650 dollars a month, that 650 is not deducted from your money you can get once you start withdrawing Social Security.
> https://www.investopedia.com/ask/an...man-collect-social-security-her-exhusband.asp


Ah, okay. Divorce gets complicated fast.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> Better check that 59-1/2 business again. That doesn't sound correct unless you got something highly unusual going on. 59-1/2 has to do with IRAs if I am remembering correctly.


Thanks Chiefster I was just going by what SS told me after my wife passed but that may have changed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, my retirement plan has always been to find a woman who will take care of me in the manner in which I want to quickly become accustomed too. :tango_face_grin: Good thing I have a back up plan. lain:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Well, my retirement plan has always been to find a woman who will take care of me in the manner in which I want to quickly become accustomed too. :tango_face_grin: Good thing I have a back up plan. lain:


If she has a twin sister ... I only ask that you remember me, my Friend!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> If she has a twin sister ... I only ask that you remember me, my Friend!


I used to tell Melissa that plan and she would always laugh and tell me good luck with it. She knew better. Truth is, I had found the one that would take care of me in all the manner I needed. It was her.

But, for you my friend, I will surely keep an eye out for that sister duo for you. :vs_smile:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> My father decided he would keep working past 65 for the extra money, each year he explained how much he would get when done.
> 
> He continued right until age 70, enjoyed 6 months of retirement then died.
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm talking about!!!! Man oh man... I'm 52...drawing military retirement, working as a DoD civilian and can retire from that at 58. At 62 I'm gonna start drawing SS....why? Cause a bird in hand is better than two in the bush.

A penny saved is a penny earned, true, but a penny on a corpse is useless except to Charon. besides, I can always pimp on the down low for a little extra pocket change if I need to.

Hoe's need huggin...joe's need tuggin.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Thats what I'm talking about!!!! Man oh man... I'm 52...drawing military retirement, working as a DoD civilian and can retire from that at 58. At 62 I'm gonna start drawing SS....why? Cause a bird in hand is better than two in the bush.
> 
> A penny saved is a penny earned, true, but a penny on a corpse is useless except to Charon. besides, I can always pimp on the down low for a little extra pocket change if I need to.
> 
> Hoe's need huggin...joe's need tuggin.


 When you have a back up like another 2 or 3rd pension and some type of 401. SS is pocket money. Your are not dependent on it as others maybe. In that case take that cash a help the economy , spend it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> When you have a back up like another 2 or 3rd pension and some type of 401. SS is pocket money. Your are not dependent on it as others maybe. In that case take that cash a help the economy , spend it.


Agreed. It wasn't by plan...it was just a fact of continuing to "want to serve". Apparently they have better planning for me than I do for myself. And for that I am Thankful for my country. Hell I didn't even mention my TSP which I can draw starting this year.

Down side is I got a Liberal wife who thinks we don't have a "spending" problem....we got a "paying for" problem.... so its still spam and bologna for me.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Agreed. It wasn't by plan...it was just a fact of continuing to "want to serve". Apparently they have better planning for me than I do for myself. And for that I am Thankful for my country. Hell I didn't even mention my TSP which I can draw starting this year.
> 
> Down side is I got a Liberal wife who thinks we don't have a "spending" problem....we got a "paying for" problem.... so its still spam and bologna for me.


Speaking of which...is there a legal precedent I can point to that declares a wife a "distant relative" after a certain amount of years of no physical contact"? Trust me when I say I know where the term "Go West Young Man" originated from......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Speaking of which...is there a legal precedent I can point to that declares a wife a "distant relative" after a certain amount of years of no physical contact"? Trust me when I say I know where the term "Go West Young Man" originated from......


These young bucks ain't found out yet that after menopause hot sex will become a distant memory.
My advice? Find a woman who likes to cook and is good at it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> These young bucks ain't found out yet that after menopause hot sex will become a distant memory.
> My advice? Find a woman who likes to cook and is good at it.


Oh hell yes.....A good meal lasts for hours.....everything else is momentary...backed by some obligatory action beyond..."That was great honey"....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Oh hell yes.....A good meal lasts for hours.....everything else is momentary...backed by some obligatory action beyond..."That was great honey"....


I have absolutely no clue what you and RPD could be talking about. :tango_face_grin:

Let me add this, any man who has said he has never paid for sex, ain't had sex.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Agreed. It wasn't by plan...it was just a fact of continuing to "want to serve". Apparently they have better planning for me than I do for myself. And for that I am Thankful for my country. Hell I didn't even mention my TSP which I can draw starting this year.
> 
> Down side is I got a Liberal wife who thinks we don't have a "spending" problem....we got a "paying for" problem.... so its still spam and bologna for me.


Not sure why this caught me by surprise, but why the hell did you marry a liberal wife?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Not sure why this caught me by surprise, but why the hell did you marry a liberal wife?


She had big boobs....and agreed to have sex with me.....my standards were that low....just saying.....

you do know why brides are smiling don't you.....they know they have given their last BJ......its true....horrible...but true.....

but enjoyment is in the end state....she will be gang raped by a crew of fellow believers....and I will be a dream that once was.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

sad...Michael Js wants my wife to be gang raped.......


hey buddy...no judgement.....from me...


reap what you sew...... thats what my lord tells me.....that bitch is gonna get hers...... god love her.....weird......


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> She had big boobs....and agreed to have sex with me.....my standards were that low....just saying.....
> 
> you do know why brides are smiling don't you.....they know they have given their last BJ......its true....horrible...but true.....
> 
> but enjoyment is in the end state....she will be gang raped by a crew of fellow believers....and I will be a dream that once was.....


Boobs are nice, but they are a reason you might bang a liberal broad, not marry her. I have yet to see a pair of knockers that would incite me to put up with liberal bullspit on a daily basis. :vs_cool:


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

I just turned 62 in April. I went ahead and started my social security. By my calculations it would take 13 to 14 years to make up the difference by waiting. I might not feel like doing much at 75 years old. We are saving right now and I am looking at using SS to pay off the house. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm glad the OP started this thread. I'm 46 and have been putting away 15% plus the company match of 4% in a Roth. The wife also puts away 10% of her teaching salary. After reading this thread, I started doing some reading and a little research. I came across several retirement calculators online and started punching in our numbers. I know these won't replace knowledgeable and perhaps professional advice, but I figured it would be a good starting point. I just had it in my head that I would have to work until at least 67. Don't know why I've always thought that, but I just did. Well now I'm thinking I can retire quite comfortably at 63 and still have some surplus. It's a nice feeling. I've been harping on the young'ns at work to start putting away now. Some of them just don't get it. Our company does it nice. If you start at 4%, they'll match that and every January your contribution automatically goes up 1%. You can opt out of it or you can change the % any time. I started 18 years ago and now the compounding interest is really starting to kick in.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was going to retire next week, but I got a 12 week UIA extension Monday, so I'll go with the flow. 

Simple math, they owe me 4 weeks of the extra $300 @ week, plus the new $1200 stimulus, I may not get that on SS.

Then my UIA with the extra $300 ( WhitLess is cheep female dog) is more than Social Security

Forget that the extra money each week is stopping people from looking for work.

It's stopping me from retiring


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe I'll retire on The Firearm Deer Opening Eve.

I'll probably wear a mask to hide my white beard.


eta - unless UIA gets extended again :vs_smile:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Dukers said:


> I'm glad the OP started this thread. I'm 46 and have been putting away 15% plus the company match of 4% in a Roth. The wife also puts away 10% of her teaching salary. After reading this thread, I started doing some reading and a little research. I came across several retirement calculators online and started punching in our numbers. I know these won't replace knowledgeable and perhaps professional advice, but I figured it would be a good starting point. I just had it in my head that I would have to work until at least 67. Don't know why I've always thought that, but I just did. Well now I'm thinking I can retire quite comfortably at 63 and still have some surplus. It's a nice feeling. I've been harping on the young'ns at work to start putting away now. Some of them just don't get it. Our company does it nice. If you start at 4%, they'll match that and every January your contribution automatically goes up 1%. You can opt out of it or you can change the % any time. I started 18 years ago and now the compounding interest is really starting to kick in.


This is how you do it!! This is how you get to a place that you don't get worried when people start talking about SS going under, etc. Good job, Sir!! You get it!! Haha... I laughed when you talked about the young'ns at work. I preach to the one's at my employment as well, and get about the same reaction. The young have forever in front of them and it is hard to see past the now. Roth is the way to go!!


----------

